# 

## Rodmano

Witam,

Potrzebuję 3 kamery do podglądu terenu na zewnątrz, w okół domu. Wytypowałem nowy model samsunga :

http://www.rhj.pl/sklep/product/Kame...B-6004/?id=794

Co o nim myślicie ?

Jak z widzeniem nocnym? 

Jaka ewentualnie alternatywa?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Rodmano

> Witam,
> 
> Potrzebuję 3 kamery do podglądu terenu na zewnątrz, w okół domu. Wytypowałem nowy model samsunga :
> 
> http://www.rhj.pl/sklep/product/Kame...B-6004/?id=794
> 
> Co o nim myślicie ?
> 
> Jak z widzeniem nocnym? 
> ...


Nikt nie pomoże ?? Nie wypowie się na temat tej kamery ?

----------


## dendrytus

> Nikt nie pomoże ?? Nie wypowie się na temat tej kamery ?


Kamera jak kamera. Będziesz potrzebował urządzenia do nagrywania obrazu po IP. Nagrywania na kartach, tylko jako awaryjne. Normalnie nie da się z takim zapisem pracować.

----------


## Rodmano

> Kamera jak kamera. Będziesz potrzebował urządzenia do nagrywania obrazu po IP. Nagrywania na kartach, tylko jako awaryjne. Normalnie nie da się z takim zapisem pracować.


No to oczywista,oczywistość że będzie rejetrator. Widzisz jakieś minusy tej kamery ? Czy można coś lepszego dobrać w typ pułapie cenowym ?

----------


## dendrytus

> No to oczywista,oczywistość że będzie rejetrator. Widzisz jakieś minusy tej kamery ? Czy można coś lepszego dobrać w typ pułapie cenowym ?


Rejetrastot IP może być kosztowny. Mozesz brać pod uwagę też GRUNDIGA i PROVISION ISR

----------


## Rodmano

> Rejetrastot IP może być kosztowny. Mozesz brać pod uwagę też GRUNDIGA i PROVISION ISR


Zaproponujesz konkretne modele ?

----------


## Sztywniak

> Zaproponujesz konkretne modele ?


jak Ci @dendrytus zaproponuje modele to Ci Twój bank odmówi finansowania hehehehehe
ma tu jednak dużo racji ponieważ nie oszczędza się na kamerach i rejestratorach bo to się strasznie mści. Zastanów się do czego to potrzebujesz. Jeśli chcesz kiedykolwiek odtworzyć film i oczekujesz że zobaczysz twarz gościa który ukradł Ci Twój ulubiony sweterek to nie możesz kupować gówien.
Jeśli chcesz założyć kamery żeby Ci sąsiedzi zazdrościli to kupuj najtańsze.
a tak merytorycznie :
- zwróć uwagę na rozdzielczość, czym więcej tym lepiej 
- postaraj się o dobre oświetlenie w nocy lub kamera musi mieć "skuteczne" oświetlenie IR
- zwróć uwagę na kąty obiektywu i oświetlacza IR, czym szersze tym lepiej
Ja u siebie zamontowałem Vivoteki 8332 , sprawdzają się i w dzień i w nocy. Oświetlacz IR sprawuje się lepiej niż lampka nad wejściem.
Nie są to Mobotixy ale skierowane odpowiednio na określone strefy sprawdzają się doskonale. Widzę 24h dokładnie twarz akwizytora który dzwoni do drzwi.

----------


## Rodmano

> jak Ci @dendrytus zaproponuje modele to Ci Twój bank odmówi finansowania hehehehehe
> ma tu jednak dużo racji ponieważ nie oszczędza się na kamerach i rejestratorach bo to się strasznie mści. Zastanów się do czego to potrzebujesz. Jeśli chcesz kiedykolwiek odtworzyć film i oczekujesz że zobaczysz twarz gościa który ukradł Ci Twój ulubiony sweterek to nie możesz kupować gówien.
> Jeśli chcesz założyć kamery żeby Ci sąsiedzi zazdrościli to kupuj najtańsze.
> a tak merytorycznie :
> - zwróć uwagę na rozdzielczość, czym więcej tym lepiej 
> - postaraj się o dobre oświetlenie w nocy lub kamera musi mieć "skuteczne" oświetlenie IR
> - zwróć uwagę na kąty obiektywu i oświetlacza IR, czym szersze tym lepiej
> Ja u siebie zamontowałem Vivoteki 8332 , sprawdzają się i w dzień i w nocy. Oświetlacz IR sprawuje się lepiej niż lampka nad wejściem.
> Nie są to Mobotixy ale skierowane odpowiednio na określone strefy sprawdzają się doskonale. Widzę 24h dokładnie twarz akwizytora który dzwoni do drzwi.


Czy mam rozumieć,że uważasz,że ten Samsung,którego zaproponowałem to jest słaba kamera ? (oczywiście w odpowiedniej obudowie)
Potrzebuję  w/g mnie 3 kamer,żeby mieć podgląd na teren w okół domu. Z zasady ma to być podgląd,ale jak będzie taka konieczność to chce zobaczyć twarz delikwenta. 
Pozwoliłem sobie załączyć rzut z góry na działkę,a na czerwonymi strzałkami zaznaczyłem wybrane przeze mnie miejsca na kamery. Dobre miejsca?

pozdrawiam

----------


## dendrytus

> Potrzebuję  w/g mnie 3 kamer,żeby mieć podgląd na teren w okół domu. 
> Z zasady ma to być podgląd,


Do podglądu trochę za mało. Lepiej dać więcej słabszych



> ale jak będzie taka konieczność to chce zobaczyć twarz delikwenta.


Nie grozi ci abyć zobaczył jego twarz i to niei zależnie jaką kamerę założysz.
Aby to się udało potrzebnych jest kilka kilkanaście małych ukrytych kamer, najlepiej ainstalowanych na wysokości poniżej 2m. Nie oszukujmy się, zlodzieje nie są idiotami i jak widzi kamery to albo zakłada terrorystkę albo kaptur.

----------


## Rodmano

> Do podglądu trochę za mało. Lepiej dać więcej słabszych
> 
> Nie grozi ci abyć zobaczył jego twarz i to niei zależnie jaką kamerę założysz.
> Aby to się udało potrzebnych jest kilka kilkanaście małych ukrytych kamer, najlepiej ainstalowanych na wysokości poniżej 2m. Nie oszukujmy się, zlodzieje nie są idiotami i jak widzi kamery to albo zakłada terrorystkę albo kaptur.


Gdzie jeszcze dałbyś kamery ?
Chodzi mi o sytuację, nie kiedy już złodziej idzie na włam( w nocy i w kapturze),ale np gdy robi rekonesans w ciągu dnia,żeby można było mordę zobaczyć.

----------


## dendrytus

> Gdzie jeszcze dałbyś kamery ?


Sorki ale bez wizji lokalnej nie potrafię.
Z jednej strony duża ilości kamer odstrasza, ale z drugiej sugeruje bóg wie jakie bogactwo.
Zainwestuj w bariery i oświetlenie terenu sprzężone z tymi barierami i ewentualnie kamerami.



> Chodzi mi o sytuację, nie kiedy już złodziej idzie na włam( w nocy i w kapturze),ale np gdy robi rekonesans w ciągu dnia,żeby można było mordę zobaczyć.


Nie ma takiej możliwości, bez zatrudnienia ludzi i ciągłego gapienia się w monitory.

----------


## Rodmano

> Sorki ale bez wizji lokalnej nie potrafię.
> Z jednej strony duża ilości kamer odstrasza, ale z drugiej sugeruje bóg wie jakie bogactwo.
> Zainwestuj w bariery i oświetlenie terenu sprzężone z tymi barierami i ewentualnie kamerami.
> 
> Nie ma takiej możliwości, bez zatrudnienia ludzi i ciągłego gapienia się w monitory.


Masz jakieś doświadczenie z tymi barierami ? Jak z zakłóceniami np koty,ptaki ?
Nie za bardzo rozumiem,czemu nie ma możliwości zobaczyć mordy złodzieja ? Jeśli będzie dobra kamera i dobrze wystrojona i ukierunkowana ,to odtwarzam z rejetratora i tyle, czy się mylę ?

pozdrawiam

----------


## homelogic

Tak jak napisał Dendrytus, wizja lokalna jest podstawą dobrego projektu monitoringu. Trzeba też uwzględnić zmieniające się warunki, czyli np. to, że za 5 lat żywopłot będzie taki wysoki. Kilka rad jak zrobić profesjonalny projekt:

*1. Robimy wizję lokalną i nanosimy wszystkie informacje na rzut terenu.*

Określamy wszystkie punkty typu krzaki, zastanawiamy się nad priorytetami (chcę zidentyfikować osobę która będzie otwierać garaż), określamy możliwe punkty montażu itp....
*
2. Dobieramy osprzęt*

Nie do końca wiem jak jest w Polsce (mam sprzeczne informacje), ale w bardziej cywilizowanych krajach są jasno określone kryteria przyjmowania obrazu z kamer jako materiału dowodowego w sądach. W GB rozróżnia się cztery poziomy detekcji: 
1. Identyfikacja (osoba o wzroście 180 cm zajmuje 130% wysokości klatki PAL 576 linii) - ilość szczegółów twarzy pozwalająca zidentyfikować osobę nieznaną ze 100% pewnością.
2. Rozpoznanie (55% wysokości klatki) - ilość szczegółów pozwalająca rozpoznać osobę znajomą z prawdopodobieństwem graniczącym z pewnością.
3. Detekcja (11% wysokości klatki) - pozwala stwierdzić że dany obiekt jest osobą.
4. Percepcja (5% wysokości klatki) - pozwala określić lokalizację i kierunek poruszającego się obiektu.
W przypadku rozdzielczości 960 linii (1 Mpix) do identyfikacji osoba musi zajmować 78% wysokości klatki a do rozpoznania - 33% wysokości klatki. 

Na str. 20 znajduje się pełna tabela dla różnych rozdzielczości: http://www.mobotix.com/other/file/65..._en_100730.pdf
*
3. Rysujemy projekt*

Znając rozdzielczości kamer oraz kąty widzenia danych obiektywów możemy obliczyć odległości dla danych poziomów detekcji. Importujemy rzut terenu do CADa w odpowiedniej skali. Na rzut nanosimy kąty widzenia kamer w poziomie (rysujemy sobie odpowiednie trójkąty). Zaznaczamy na trójkątach odległości dla danych poziomów detekcji.


Tyle teorii... W praktyce jest tak jak pisze Dendrytus, złodzieje założą kominiarkę i po zawodach, a nadmierna ilość kamer przyciąga uwagę.

----------


## dendrytus

> Masz jakieś doświadczenie z tymi barierami ? Jak z zakłóceniami np koty,ptaki ?


Ptaki nie stanowią problemu. Psy i koty to kwestia wysokość od ziemi dolnej wiązki. Dobre bariery są odporne na mgłę czy opady deszczu i śniegu.



> Nie za bardzo rozumiem,czemu nie ma możliwości zobaczyć mordy złodzieja ? Jeśli będzie dobra kamera i dobrze wystrojona i ukierunkowana ,to odtwarzam z rejetratora i tyle, czy się mylę ?


Tak, mylisz się. Aby nie przeoczyć złodzieja musiałbyś odtwarzać z szybkością 1:1. Jeśli odtwarzasz z szybkością np 32x oznacza to, że zostanie wyświetlona 1 klatka z 32 sek. 
Poza tym skąd wiesz kiedy cię obserwował? Godzinę czy 4 dni przed włamaniem 
Tylko duża ilość ukrytych kamer gwarantuje, że może ci się udać. Wadą ukrytych kamer jest niska jakość obrazu

----------


## dendrytus



----------


## dendrytus



----------


## homelogic

> Tak, mylisz się. Aby nie przeoczyć złodzieja musiałbyś odtwarzać z szybkością 1:1. Jeśli odtwarzasz z szybkością np 32x oznacza to, że zostanie wyświetlona 1 klatka z 32 sek. 
> Poza tym skąd wiesz kiedy cię obserwował? Godzinę czy 4 dni przed włamaniem


Hm... Nie za bardzo rozumiem. Obraz nie jest rejestrowany ciągle, tylko w przypadku wykrycia ruchu przez kamerę w danych polach detekcji. Będziesz przeglądał filmiki otagowane datą i godziną, które zarejestrowały ruch np. przy furtce, bramie i na podjeździe.




> Tylko duża ilość ukrytych kamer gwarantuje, że może ci się udać. Wadą ukrytych kamer jest niska jakość obrazu


To może taka kamerka (2 x 3 MPix panorama 180 st):

----------


## homelogic

Jeszcze w temacie dobrych praktyk:

1. Rejestrowany materiał wrzucany na NAS warto automatycznie archiwizować w chmurze lub innym FTPie. Złodzieje zazwyczaj wynoszą rejestrator i sprzęt komputerowy. 

2. Warto zaprząc do systemu monitoringu videodomofon - złodzieje dzwonią sprawdzając czy ktoś jest w domu.

----------


## Rodmano

> Jeszcze w temacie dobrych praktyk:
> 
> 1. Rejestrowany materiał wrzucany na NAS warto automatycznie archiwizować w chmurze lub innym FTPie. Złodzieje zazwyczaj wynoszą rejestrator i sprzęt komputerowy. 
> 
> 2. Warto zaprząc do systemu monitoringu videodomofon - złodzieje dzwonią sprawdzając czy ktoś jest w domu.


Co masz na myśli pisząc,żeby zaprząc do systemu monitoringu videodomofon?

----------


## dendrytus

> Będziesz przeglądał filmiki otagowane datą i  godziną, które zarejestrowały ruch np. przy furtce, bramie i na  podjeździe.


No tak,ale złodziej na ogół nie wchodzą furtką lub bramą. A poza tym detekcja nagrywa wszelkie zmiany np rozbłyski od reflektorów samochodu czy opady śniegu lub deszczu.





> Co masz na myśli pisząc,żeby zaprząc do systemu monitoringu videodomofon?


Chodzi o podpięcie kamery od domofonu do rejestratora, o ile domofon ma taką możliwość.

----------


## Rodmano

> No tak,ale złodziej na ogół nie wchodzą furtką lub bramą. A poza tym detekcja nagrywa wszelkie zmiany np rozbłyski od reflektorów samochodu czy opady śniegu lub deszczu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chodzi o podpięcie kamery od domofonu do rejestratora, o ile domofon ma taką możliwość.


Ja w/g aktualnych założeń chce zrobić zwykły domofon, nie video i czekam,aż Satel da możliwość zrobienia video i wyświetlania na panelu TSI,a ma ta w nie długim czasie nastąpić.

----------


## JanuszBes

Odświeżam temat. Chciałbym założyć kamery wokół domu ze względu na dużą ilość włamań w sąsiedztwie. Czy może ktoś polecić jakiś dobry sprzęt?

----------


## ochrona-warszawa

> Odświeżam temat. Chciałbym założyć kamery wokół domu ze względu na dużą ilość włamań w sąsiedztwie. Czy może ktoś polecić jakiś dobry sprzęt?


Napisz, ile kamer, jak duża odległość ma być obserwowana i jakie masz łącze internetowe (chodzi mi o przepustowość wysyłki danych).

Michał

----------


## JanuszBes

Dom nie jest duży, więc odległość max 30 metrów, a łącze słabe, ale ile dokładnie, to nie wiem. Orientowałem się już mniej więcej w firmach zajmujących się monitoringiem i akurat w moich okolicach działa polecona mi przez kolegę: CTR Partner http://www.ctr.pl/. Zna ktoś tę firmę? Jakie opinie?

----------


## dendrytus

> Dom nie jest duży, więc odległość max 30 metrów, a łącze słabe, ale ile dokładnie, to nie wiem. Orientowałem się już mniej więcej w firmach zajmujących się monitoringiem i akurat w moich okolicach działa polecona mi przez kolegę: CTR Partner http://www.ctr.pl/. Zna ktoś tę firmę? Jakie opinie?


To słaba firma skoro zatrudnił idiotów i oszustów.
Dlaczego oszustów, bo ich pracownicy latają po forach i rejestrują się jako zadowoleni klienci. 
A dlaczego pracują tam idioci? Bo myślą, że to działa i nikt się nie połapie.

JAK NIEWYOBRAŻALNIE TRZEBA BYĆ TĘPYM, ABY STOSOWAĆ TEN CHAMSKI TYP REKLAMY. 
JAK TRZEBA BYĆ KRETYNEM, ABY POTENCJALNYCH KLIENTÓW TRAKTOWAĆ JAK DEBILI? 

Tak panie *JanuszBes* czy *Staszek_Was* czy jak tam się jeszcze nazwałeś. Podana przez ciebie firma to cieniasy skoro cię zatrudniają.
A i przy okazji firma ctr.pl i kamery.pl to ta sama firma.

----------


## JanuszBes

Przepraszam, czy korzystanie z jakiejś firmy to oszustwo? Bardzo niemiły post i obraźliwe teksty.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rio256

Calkiem nowy sklep, fajny asortyment w calkiem niezlych cenach znajdziecie tutaj: https://dings.pl/

----------

